# Battlefield 3: End Game - DLC mit Zombies in Vietnam?



## FrankMoers (10. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: End Game - DLC mit Zombies in Vietnam?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: End Game - DLC mit Zombies in Vietnam?


----------



## Emke (10. März 2012)

Wäre sinnlos, hab ja dafür Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Plex87 (10. März 2012)

Tschüss Realismus. Wenn das DLC mit Zombie's ist, werde ich es mir nicht kaufen. Ich hoffe der Rest macht's genauso...


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. März 2012)

wenn einem nichts besseres einfällt haut man einfach mal zombies rein. 
warum auch nicht es gibt ja kaum spiele in den man gegen zombies kämpft...


----------



## Enisra (10. März 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> wenn einem nichts besseres einfällt haut man einfach mal zombies rein.
> warum auch nicht es gibt ja kaum spiele in den man gegen zombies kämpft...


 
vorallem denk ich, was noch schlimmer ist
wenn einem so überhaupt nix einfällt wird bei der Konkurenz kopiert, CoD anyone?
Da gibts das doch auch
Und naja, warum keine Aliens?


----------



## shippy74 (10. März 2012)

Traurig was die aus dem ehemaligen Top Game machen oder gemacht haben, ich frag mich wirklich was das noch mit Battlefield zu tun hat. BF3 wird immer mehr zum Egoisten Sinn und Hirnlos Baller Shooter, Taktik?  Teamplay?? das war einmal.... Hautsache das Spiel ist so änlich wie COD, deshalb kauft man es ja auch. Wenn ich COD gewollt hätte dann hätt ich mir auch COD gekauft.....


----------



## E-K0 (10. März 2012)

Zur "News"
was nen quatsch, niemals werden es Zombies sein. Was hätte das mit BF zu tun? xD
Wie man jede gerüchte immer sofort hier als News verkaufen will, kommt mir einfach nicht in den Kopf? (PCGamesBild.de?)

was regen die Leute sich den so auf... DICE selbst hat nie was von Zombies gesagt.

Zu den CoD Flamern 

1. Die Infanterie fights hat nicht CoD erfunden xD
2. Hat BF3 bereits Infanterie maps


Und bald kommt ja auch das Fahrzeug/Große Maps DLC
somit bedient DICE die Infantry und die Vehicle Liebhaber gleichermaßen.. was will man mehr?


----------



## pfc2k8 (10. März 2012)

Wenn es statt Zombies Dinosaurier wären, würde das viel mehr Sinn machen 
Trotzdem denke und hoffe ich mal, dass End Game was anderes beinhaltet.


----------



## NinjaWursti (10. März 2012)

Gibt es im Moment eigentlich nur noch Gerüchte zu berichten?


----------



## rednaxela97 (10. März 2012)

Wer hat denn wieder den Mist verzapft? .. Wir reden hier nicht von COD sondern von Battlefield 3 .. Das Spiel ähnelt einer Militärsimulation und dann sollen Zombies drin vorkommen?? Das passt überhaupt gar nicht zum eigentlichen Spiel und für mich wäre das Spiel dann gestorben .. Ich halte das für einen 20 Tage vorgezogenen April Scherz!


----------



## RafaelloRM (10. März 2012)

Was soll der Schwachsinn schon wieder! Sollte es DICE wirklich wagen BF3 mit Zombies zu verseuchen, wird das Spiel meinerseits sofort und für immer DEINSTALLIERT!


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum die emotionen hier so hochkochen ?
bis dato sind die zombies lediglich ein GERÜCHT, abgesehen davon wird niemand gezwungen sich den DLC
zu kaufen oder zu spielen.

und von wegen "realistischer militärshooter", is doch quatsch. oder ist es realistisch, das soldaten aufm schlachtfeld zigmal defibrilliert werden (die haben schußwunden, kein kammerflimmern !),
oder neu spawnen ? oder ein zu  85% zerschossener panzer mit nem handschweißgerät innerhalb von 30 sec. komplett repariert wird ?
"realistischer" wäre da ARMA, aber da meckern dann alle das man ne halbe stunde rumläuft und dann mit einem schuß von einem unsichtbaren
gegner gekillt wird. 

wo liegt also das problem ???

Liebe Grüße,
                    B.M.1970


----------



## Sylabeth (10. März 2012)

Wer Zombies will, der geht L4d2 spielen und nicht Bf3


----------



## Kerusame (10. März 2012)

ich weiß ja nicht aber über "endgame" reg ich mich auf wenns erste infos dazu gibt ^^

mir geht eher am sack: eigentlich hätt ich mich über "close quarters" gleichermaßen gefreut wie über "armored kill", wenn es nicht auf maximal 16 spieler begrenzt wäre...
so wird der dlc von mir ausgelassen, völlig egal was da noch drin is, 16 spieler sind mir einfach zu wenig um es battlefield zu nennen... da geh ich vorher CoD spielen, die haben den arcade-shooter besser drauf als BF...
BF sollte sich meiner meinung nach auf das taktische, teamorientierte konzentrieren weswegen fans der serie vor jahren mit dem game angefangen haben!

dieser pseudo-neo krieg mit 8vs8 is doch lahm... sry echt mal...


----------



## Kwengie (10. März 2012)

und schon wieder ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung CoD... 
Wann kann EA endlich davon ablassen, CoD immer als Maßstab zu nehmen, denn andere Hersteller machen das ja auch nicht.
Deep Silver orientiert sich bei Sacred 3 auch nicht an Diablo 3, weil dieses blizzardsche Game der Platzhirsch zu sein scheint. Die Spieler und Fans fordern sogar, daß Sacred Sacred bleiben soll, nachdem ein anderer Entwickler nach der Ascaron-Pleite dieses Spiel unter seinen Fittichen hat.


Meiner Meinung ist dies die Aufgabe der Modder, die ja von EA/ Dice seit Bad Company 2 bewußt ausgesperrt werden und ich denke mal nicht, daß die Zombie-Mod zu Battlefield 2 von vielen gespielt worden ist.
Mich als Spieler würde es nerven, wenn ich von einem Spiel in das gleiche und fast identische Setting komme.
Was wäre mit einem Piraten-DLC, EA/ Dice haben ja soooo viel Auswahl...
... und viele wünschen sich einen WWII-DLC...
(endlich mal wieder ein anderes Setting)


@Kerusame:
... was,
nur maximal *16 Spieler*?
Was soll dieser Schei* denn???


----------



## joshxut (10. März 2012)

Endgame gibts in BF3 ca alle 10Minuten wenn das Spiel crasht und es ab auf den Desktop geht.


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (10. März 2012)

joshxut schrieb:


> Endgame gibts in BF3 ca alle 10Minuten wenn das Spiel crasht und es ab auf den Desktop geht.


 
hallo,

was kann das spiel dafür, wenns auf Deinem PC nicht läuft ?
is wahrlich lang genug draußen und es gibt fantastillionen foren mit tipps zum troubleshooting.
10 min. freeze (vor allem im mp) hängt meist mit übertakteten Grafikkarten zusammen, die mags BF3 überhaupt net....aber

...mal ehrlich, wers bis jetzt net zum funzen gebracht hat der sollte ernsthaft über die anschaffung einer konsole nachdenken.
den eigenen PC net im griff haben, aber erstmal übers spiel abrotzen.  uncool !

Liebe Grüße,
                     B.M.1970


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (10. März 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Wer Zombies will, der geht L4d2 spielen und nicht Bf3



wer zombies will guckt Gottschalk oder wird altenpfleger.


----------



## RafaelloRM (10. März 2012)

BomberMurphy1970 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was kann das spiel dafür, wenns auf Deinem PC nicht läuft ?
> is wahrlich lang genug draußen und es gibt fantastillionen foren mit tipps zum troubleshooting.
> ...


 

Muss ich Recht geben, bei mir ist das Spiel noch NIE abgestürzt!!! PS.: Doch in der BETA Phase)


----------



## KeiteH (10. März 2012)

Also WENN diese GERÜCHT wahr sein sollte, dann muss ich sagen:
Riesige Maps? Top ! 
Zom...WAS??? Absoluter Flop! 

Ich will groooße Maps und wenn sie was besonderes machen wollen: Schnee her und Urwald !


----------



## Kerusame (11. März 2012)

@kwengie ja max 16 player kuckste:

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/close-quarters?intcmp=EACom_closequartersannounce_latest_0312


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2012)

da ich solchen Content nicht kaufen werde, brauch ich mich auch nicht drüber aufregen.


----------



## AlanKertz (11. März 2012)

zombies wär cool. ich scheiß drauf, dass das nicht passt. zombies + battlefiel ist was ganz neues, noch nie dagewesenes. Und es wär Geil!!


----------



## m0a9r1c1el (11. März 2012)

Also ich fänd das toll .Wenn die das ordentlich programmieren so das es auch spaß macht würde ich mir das kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2012)

Left 4 Codlefield Vietnam


----------



## Dentagad (11. März 2012)

Toll. Und ich dachte Endgame wird dann was richtig tolles bringen. Wenn ich sowas will dann leg ich L4D ein. Das ist weiterhin ungeschlagen. Frag mich echt warum Dice nun billig von Blackops kopieren muss und nicht weiterhin auf das setzt was BF ausmacht.
BF ist für mich nur eines: 64 Spieler und Fahrzeuge. Das macht BF besonders. 

Wenn ich 16er maps will dann zock ich CS oder CoD. Die sind beim thema Aiming,Movement und Co meilenweit besser


----------



## Kwengie (11. März 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> @kwengie ja max 16 player kuckste:
> 
> Battlefield 3 Close Quarters



ist ja schlimmer noch als wie Bad Company 2, bei dem Dice uns das erste Mal mit der Spielerzahl beschnitten hat.
und so groß können die Maps im zweiten DLC auch nicht werden, wenn die maximale Spielerzahl auf 16 beschränkt ist oder bezieht sich das nur auf das letzte DLC namens End Game???


----------



## stawacz (11. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ist ja schlimmer noch als wie Bad Company 2, bei dem Dice uns das erste Mal mit der Spielerzahl beschnitten hat.
> und so groß können die Maps im zweiten DLC auch nicht werden, wenn die maximale Spielerzahl auf 16 beschränkt ist oder bezieht sich das nur auf das letzte DLC namens End Game???


 

ähmm die großen maps sollen mit amored kill kommen und nich mit closed quarters^^


----------



## JanEric1 (11. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ist ja schlimmer noch als wie Bad Company 2, bei dem Dice uns das erste Mal mit der Spielerzahl beschnitten hat.
> und so groß können die Maps im zweiten DLC auch nicht werden, wenn die maximale Spielerzahl auf 16 beschränkt ist oder bezieht sich das nur auf das letzte DLC namens End Game???


 


die 16 beziehen sich auf CQ und nicht auf den mit den großen maps


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2012)

pfc2k8 schrieb:


> Wenn es statt Zombies Dinosaurier wären, würde das viel mehr Sinn machen  ...


 ... und das Ganze auf der Rückseite des Mondes spielt und dort noch Nazis und Aliens mitmachen ...

... mit denen man Kochrezepte tauschen und sammeln muss, denn nur wer als erster beim Milchstrassen Sicherheitsrat auf Alpha Centauri 2000 Kochrezepte abgibt, bekommt das Gegenmittel für die Zombieseuche.

... später stellt sich dann heraus, daß man für die Herstellung des Gegenmittels Drachenblut braucht, so daß sich italienische Klempner in allen Erdteilen daran machen, durch das jeweilige Verlies bis zum Drachen zu kommen.

... natürlich haben da die Nazis auf dem Mond was gegen, weshalb sie Stoßtrupps mit Portalkanonen ebenfalls in die Drachenverliese schicken, um als erste an das Drachenblut zu kommen und dabei gleichzeitig die italienischen Untermenschen zu beseitigen.

... Dann werden plötzlich die olympischen Spiele der Milchstraße ausgerufen und alle stellen aus Prestigegründen die Kampfhandlungen ein, um für ihre Rasse zu werben - denn bei den Milchstrassen-Olympischen Spielen zählt nicht die sportliche Leistung, sondern die Werbewirksamkeit.

... auf Alpha Centauri angekommen, muß man erstmal seinen Charakter in einer mittelalterlich anmutenden Welt leveln, denn erst mit Level 50 kann man an den Spielen teilnehmen,

... und irgendwo kann man da bestimmt auch noch eine X-Akte einbauen, in der Mulder & Scully herausfinden, daß Michael Jackson gar kein Mensch, sondern ein Mensch-Alien Hybrid war - was auch seine verändernde Hautfarbe begründet - und nicht gestorben, sondern aufgefahren ist in den Himmel (allerdings den weltlichen).

... dann stellt sich auch noch heraus, daß die gesamte Menschheit Alien Hybride sind - bis auf die Nazis, die quasi als Beta Modelle der Menschheit nur über ein verkümmertes Politikverständnis verfügen. So daß die dann eben doch eine andere Rasse sind als der Rest der "Menschheit", aber eben anders, als sie sich das vorgestellt haben ...


----------



## schickstoff (11. März 2012)

....mir Platz jetzt langsam echt das Hemd mit BF3!
Die "GRÖSSTEN" Karten in BF3 .... 

... mit dem wahrscheinlich kleinsten Kampfbereich wie in allen anderen Karten auch auch! ... muahahaha


----------



## comrade1991 (11. März 2012)

Zombies? WTF  Wieso keine Dinos^^


----------



## shippy74 (11. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit Tollwütigen Regenbogen Einhörnern, sowas gabs auch noch nicht. Wäre doch mal ne  neuerung und würde vieleicht auch noch so manchem Barbie Game den ein oder anderen Weiblichen kunden wegnehmen. Dazu noch Barbie im Rosa Tarnkleid und mit nem Feen Granat Werfer der Mutierte Blütenpollen raus ballert. Natürlich müssen die Einhörner dann Platzen wenn sie getroffen werden, sonst kommt das heute ja nimmer an.


----------



## heiduei (11. März 2012)

Lächerlich. IGN schreibt eh schon zu viel scheiße, da muss man ja nun wirklich nich alles glauben, oder ?


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Tollwütigen Regenbogen Einhörnern, sowas gabs auch noch nicht. Wäre doch mal ne  neuerung und würde vieleicht auch noch so manchem Barbie Game den ein oder anderen Weiblichen kunden wegnehmen. Dazu noch Barbie im Rosa Tarnkleid und mit nem Feen Granat Werfer der Mutierte Blütenpollen raus ballert. Natürlich müssen die Einhörner dann Platzen wenn sie getroffen werden, sonst kommt das heute ja nimmer an.


 
neee
Da beim Letzten Red Faction gabs auch schon so nen Einhorn
Aber ein Barbie-Spiel mit Zombies fänd ich jetzt aber wieder schon interesant


----------



## Kwengie (11. März 2012)

EndGame hört sich so danach an, daß dann für Battlefield 3 nichts mehr kommt, denn das war ja das "Endgame-DLC"

... und das wars dann mit dem aggresiven DLC Plan innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate nach Veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3.

Merkt Ihr nicht,
daß wir von Dice/EA regelrecht verarscht werden?


----------



## Para911 (11. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> EndGame hört sich so danach an, daß dann für Battlefield 3 nichts mehr kommt, denn das war ja das "Endgame-DLC"
> 
> ... und das wars dann mit dem aggresiven DLC Plan innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate nach Veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3.
> 
> ...


 
Letztendlich liegts doch wieder nur an EA.
Ohne EA wären wir jetzt mindestens doppelt so glücklich. PC-Fokus, Riesen Maps, Mappacks gratis usw.
Gut, EA will auch nur Kohle machen, aber ein Franchise so sehr verhunzen, wie sie es bei BF3 geschafft haben, ist mir lange nicht mehr unter die Augen gekommen. (CoD mal ausgenommen, das wird ja jedes Jahr schlimmer...).
Wenn das Endgame DLC dann raus ist, kommt auch promt die Bad Company 3 ankündigung für den Herbst 2013, dann 2013(nach der "aggressiven DLC-Taktik" für BC3) kündigen sie Battlefield 4 an. Wenn das dann raus ist(2014) wird Anfang 2015 der Release von "Medal of Honor Special Operators operate operations" angekündigt...Das ganze wird dann mindestens noch 2 mal denselben Vorgang durchlaufen.

Hört auf meine Worte!
Der Prophet hat gesprochen!


----------



## shippy74 (12. März 2012)

Ja klar, macht ja auch nur so Sinn wie du sagst, an langzeit Spielern verdient man ja auch nix, wer die Politik mit macht und jedes Game mit den DLC kauft ist selber. Schuld.


----------



## Kwengie (13. März 2012)

jetzt ist noch das *Gerücht!!!!* aufgetaucht, daß dieser Modus ein Kife-Only-Modus beinhalten soll.

Quelle:
News zu Battlefield 3 - BF-Games.net Forum - Battlefield Community
Beitrag: 3983, ziemlich weit unten

Wenn dies stimmen soll, dann würde mit einem Kife-Only-Modus ein wahrer Hoch-Push-Modus hinzukommen und die Stats wären nichts mehr wert.


----------



## stawacz (13. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> jetzt ist noch das *Gerücht!!!!* aufgetaucht, daß dieser Modus ein Kife-Only-Modus beinhalten soll.
> 
> Quelle:
> News zu Battlefield 3 - BF-Games.net Forum - Battlefield Community
> ...


 

von diesen servern gibts doch jetzt schon massig,,,,knife only/pistoll only/pump gun only/   such dir was aus


----------



## zehfisch (19. Juni 2012)

fehlt da nicht aftermath


----------

